# Dodgy digits.....



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

This is a bit weird...
Last week my right index finger started feeling a bit stiff and swollen around the knuckle (on the finger, not the hand) and now my left little finger is doing the same. 
I can't remember knocking or hitting either one so does anyone have any idea why this might be occurring?
ps I'm 34.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Do you have any history of arthritis in your family?

Both my mother and grandmother suffered badly, and I have it mainly in my finger joints.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had a similar problem last year, went ot the Doctor, I said Doc, I have a pain here in my arm, and here in my leg, and here on my stomach, he's good is my Doc, he told me I'd broken my finger.

Sorry, really sorry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You might have some luck with this site:

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/

I've only used it twice but each time it told me- wrongly in my opinion- to go straight to A&E and not even put my coat on first.

It does however have a phone number where you can talk to a medically qualified person.

G


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

I can't have arthritis, I'm only 34. And a half. 
Don't think there's any history of arthritis in my lot, just heart disease!
I had erythema nodosum when I was 18 and sarcoidosis I was pregnant but thats blood related. Isn't it?? :? 
I've only just started taking Evening Primrose Oil and all the other good oil supplements and this is what happens!
How annoying.
I blame Wales. Its always cold and wet here.

(No offence to Wales or its' residents.I'm only joking)


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Children can suffer from rhuematoid arthiritis - it is not always age related.
However, it was only a suggestion, and if you are worried, you should see your GP.


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Perhaps I've been bitten by an exotic spider in my sleep.....twice.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I had athritis in my hands when I was 39, very sore and so stiff I couldn't hold anything

I took some homeopathic tablets and after about 3 weeks it went and I haven't up to now had a recurrance

It could have been a viral form which a nurse at the hospital had, she was off work for months, she had no history in her family either

I would get it checked out, they can tell with blood tests and xrays


Hope its not

Anne


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Kay

I'm going to tell you what you already know. It could be numerous things and even the best medically trained person is unlikely to successfully diagnose without seeing you.

It's bothering you enough to post here so go see your doc.

D


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> You might have some luck with this site:
> 
> http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/
> 
> ...


Um, I am one such qualified person working as a Nurse Advisor for NHS Direct. I am happy to chat via pm if you would like some advice but will not discuss individual health issues openly (although happy to talk in generalities openly!)


----------

